# Poor Sportsman ship doesn't BEGIN to cover this



## Big Don (Feb 1, 2011)

F BOMB LANGUAGE WARNING!!!
How NOT to compete.
This happened at a tournament here in Fresno January 22. LANGUAGE warning. The first guy made himself, his school, his instructor and his art look bad, as did the second. The Purple Belt at the end lost gracefully and acted properly.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed.

It's always disheartening to see people like this behaving in this manner in family environments and as an example for others. Like it or not, when you achieve rank,  you are looked upon as a role model. If you don't wanna be one, don't go public with rank.

**edited to add**

The purple belt behaves better than the black belts.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 1, 2011)

Class


----------



## Big Don (Feb 1, 2011)

Just to clarify, the big guy, is a brown belt.


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Just to clarify, the big guy, is a brown belt.



I've never seen attitude like that at a grappling tournament.  Tempers flare and people are competitive, but nothing like that.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 1, 2011)

And to think, according to the video title, this was the "Friendship Tournament" :idunno:  Although I freely admit that the rest of the tournament may have gone much better; there's a noticeable difference in the other round shown.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 1, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I've never seen attitude like that at a grappling tournament. Tempers flare and people are competitive, but nothing like that.


 
I have
a few years ago a guy who was a highly ranked collegiate wrestler and competed in the JJ tourneys sponsored for money threw  a fit over a call cussed the ref out and threatened to punch him. He was then banned from ever competing in the tournament again.


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I have
> a few years ago a guy who was a highly ranked collegiate wrestler and competed in the JJ tourneys sponsored for money threw  a fit over a call cussed the ref out and threatened to punch him. He was then banned from ever competing in the tournament again.



Damn.   I guess it takes all kinds.  Competition can bring out the worst in some people.  

On a side note, did the first guy in the video look like he belonged in the Cobra Kai Dojo from Karate Kid or what?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 1, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Damn.   I guess it takes all kinds.



I disagree. It doesn't take all kinds.

Unfortunately, all kinds do tend to show up whether we need them or not.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Damn. I guess it takes all kinds. Competition can bring out the worst in some people.
> 
> On a side note, did the first guy in the video look like he belonged in the Cobra Kai Dojo from Karate Kid or what?


 
Sure did... looked and acted.

I particularly liked how he kept his bling on while sparring.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 1, 2011)

I do have to agree that "Kobra Kai!" was the first thing that leapt into my mind when I saw that :lol:.  Well, right after "Too much red meat and steroids" at any rate .

Martial arts are about directed, controlled, violence. But coming from a place of calm within you, not mewling about and losing your temper in public (now VERY public) view.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 14, 2011)

He dont know Karate but he know Crrrazyyyyy!

I think they rocked up at the wrong tourney? If they want something more full-on why dont they go find it? I think we all know the answer to that..  I lolled pretty hard at the guy with dark shades on inside too! More than one Kobra Kai wannabe in that croud eh!!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Feb 14, 2011)

It's stuff like this that makes me hate tournaments. Yes, the guys who lost in the first two matches acted like idiots. People should realize that tournaments are just a game _and_ have enough respect for their opponent, themselves and their instructor not to act like a spoiled child when they lose. 

Conversley, however, I've seen plenty of _bad winners_. Fist pumps, jumping around and otherwise celebrating in your opponent's face have no place in martial arts (heck, they have no place in sports either but you see them there with alarming frequency). Personally, I'd love it if tournaments allowed refs to DQ people even if they win for being obnoxious twits. I'm pretty sure that would cut down on that behavior very quickly. Heck, Dave Lowry mentions in one of his books about a judo tournament he went to as a kid where one of the competitotrs gets DQ'd for treating his opponent, who he obviously outclassed, disrespectfully by not taking the match seriously(!). I'm totally OK with that because martial arts are supposed to be about teaching people respect. And you don't respect people when you're dancing around looking like you just made a TD in the superbow. And even the NFL has tried to crack down on moronic behavior in the end zone.

Every time I see a sumo match where the competitors are completely stoic after both the worst defeat and the greatest upset victory I think back on a documentary I saw years ago on sumo. When the American interviewer asked the sumo why he didn't celebrate his victory he said: "I respect my opponent too much to do that." Whether you consider sumo a martial art or just wrestling in diapers that man exhibited better behavior than so many martial artists it's sad.

Pax,

Chris


----------

